# copyright music for slideshows



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

HI folks,

Has anyone come across the legality of using copyright music in slideshows?

I have a client who wants to use some copyright songs. I've been using royalty free music in past productions.

I know it's a gray area so trying to find some way to purchase licenses etc...

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

I am no copyright expert but if the use is contained within a company or home I don't see an issue. If it was used online or at some public event I would imagine that is where the legal issues would come up.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

It's not a gray area at all
The copying of copyrighted music for anything other than personal use is a violation of the copyright.
Which includes distribution with a slideshow or performance to an audience.

To be legal, the client would have to negotiate a license with the copyright holder - you would contact the performing rights organization (or in this case, the mechanical rights organization) that licenses use on behalf of the music publisher/composer. Technically, what you are looking for is a syncronization license, because the music is being used together with visual images in a presentation/movie/television show etc.

CMRRA is the clearinghouse for most publishers in Canada for mechanical rights and synch rights. What is CMRRA?

Also, beware of using a copyrighted work in a context that implies that the artist is giving an endorsement of the client's product/service/position


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

CanadaRAM said:


> It's not a gray area at all
> The copying of copyrighted music for anything other than personal use is a violation of the copyright.
> Which includes distribution with a slideshow or performance to an audience.
> 
> ...


Thanks CRam! I'll look into it.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

deleted


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

rgray said:


> +10000!!!!! It is theft.


was forwarded some links with great information for anyone else looking for copyright licenses:

The Music Licensing Chickens Have Come Home to Roost in Wedding and Event Videography | Dare Dreamer Magazine

How to Legally Use Music in Your Films and Videos | Dare Dreamer Magazine

Thanks.


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

as a composer for picture, i'm pretty touchy on this. i find rampant theft everywhere.

if music isn't important, then why do the clients want certain music so badly? :love2:

CMRRA is the way to go unless you purchase (and some of the prices are downright reasonable) stock or hire a composer.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

spoonie said:


> as a composer for picture, i'm pretty touchy on this. i find rampant theft everywhere.
> 
> if music isn't important, then why do the clients want certain music so badly? :love2:
> 
> CMRRA is the way to go unless you purchase (and some of the prices are downright reasonable) stock or hire a composer.


We're leaning stock purchase right now and then I'll investigate the CMRRA route if we can't find anything reasonable. Music is definitely important, but she doesn't have any specific songs picked out yet so I think we'll be able to find something.


----------

